# Curtis 1244-4506 Totoya Advanced Control Sytem



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

hello there guys! I finally bought another Curtis controller though my project is far away to where I am now and I do not have my tools to test the Contactor which is with mne for the correct voltage on this new puppy on the pictures below.. would a 24 volt contactor work with this? I have an albright SW200 that needs to be rewound due to some schmelting accident  and I need to get the contactor rewound to the correct voltage I have the Specs for the correct voltage and the ohms though I cannot power the 1244 controlller below... I will soon fly to the Project site to test drive my project and I really want to see some real spin on my wheels with a controller though it was nuts to see the wheels spin without a controller after the jack stands(bricks) broke into pieces. I am not looking forward to experience an Epic death on this crazy life of mine without a controller so Can someone guess the Contactor voltage here at least? I assume it's either 24V volts or maybe 36 volts on 36 volt system???? or maybe 12v ??? I appreciate all the feedback. any experience with this kind of controller would be great.
thank you in advance


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Superyellow said:


> Can someone guess the Contactor voltage here at least? I assume it's either 24V volts or maybe 36 volts on 36 volt system???? or maybe 12v ???


From the manual: 


> CONT HOLDING
> The contactor holding voltage parameter defines the output duty cycle of the
> main, auxiliary, reverse, and electromagnetic brake drivers. This parameter is
> adjustable from 20% to 100% of the battery voltage, in 2% increments. It allows the OEM to reduce the average applied voltage so that a contactor coil or other load that is not rated for the full battery voltage can be used.


So you need to look at the parameter setting or, set it up, turn it on and measure it.


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Curtis 1244-4506 Totoya Advanced Control Sytehttp://www.diyelectriccar.com/forumm*

Can someone here please guess the type of Throttle used on this Curtis Toyota 1244-4506 TACS controller? I was told that it need a 0-5 volt signal controller: I used a servo Tester to generate between 0-5 volts though I still cannot get the motor to run with the controller... please help 

thank you in advance


----------

